# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar.

## USA NR1

*Mirmengjes te gjithe*

*e panjohura,Albo,A de,arjan03,aMLe,adrenalina,Apollyon,Agim Metbala,ademgashi dk ,Altin1,Albela,ardiana luzha,angelina o2,Agim Doçi,APACER,abdulazizi,alDi,Adna,Arb,ajzberg,ANTON  IO1,alda09,Alienated,[A-SHKODRANI],ardi ht,Argjendii,AIRON^BOY,Akulli ch,Aloe,Arvima,angel-anna,artan_nike,alnosa,Ardit Webmaster ,avatar,Annika,ARKIA,A.V.A.T.A.R,Ali Baba Tepele,busavata,Bardhi,BaNeSaXhie,Boy,BATO,Besoja,  bili99,beni33,Burim20,broken smille,brunilda_it,Black Mamba,Birva,Bije,bandini,bindi,BIM BUM BAM,BlooD VenoM,Baptist,bayern,bani,BOKE,BlerinaL,brunilda_i  t,Brari,Bamba,BaBy_BiRbA,Colomba,ChuChU,chino,Canc  3l,cabohetkshtu,COKOLLATA,cubel,cribocop,Cuccador,  CERMENIKASI,Çaushi,çuni,Corvus,Cimo.coldfire16182,  Candy_Babe,drague,Drite,drenicaku,daniel00,Doronti  na,Darius,Disa,Diman,Daja-GONI,DarK^NiGhT,drifilon, Deusexmachina ,Destroyer-2010,Dr1s3ru,Dj_PiRoMaN,DOR,Donio,DYDRINAS,Debatik  asI,Daniel Maker,dollar,D&G Feminine,dritek7,DeuS,dijetari,donna76,dardaniAU,d  jaliepirotas,davidd,deshmuesi,elonesa,erla07,elsaa  ,Elonaa,Enii,EkoNomisti,eldushka,Edvin83,Elena,End  less,Erlebnisse,engjull me brir,Edipluspg,EdiR,epiKada,EuroStar1,Edmond.S,ELD  ORADO,Explorer,Eni Kokalari,E*m*A,ela 3,etii,elbed,EnyaL,eagle_black,Enkeleu,extreme,? Ela ?,Elytony,ervinkeci,Ermedin ,ExTaSy,EneaXhani,HELEN OF TROY,Hard Style,Hillirian-zo,HEGIS,Harakiri,Homer,Hidalgo,Homza,RockStar,Ren  ea,RUDIGER,ricco,Rexhina,Rina87,rana,Roi,RaPSouL,R  ugova,Rrjeti,r'posa,Rev12,Reiart,riduana,Geri Tr,goldian,gimche,gloreta,ganimet,gen|us,gigiex,Go  ld-SooLdieR,Gerdi,gjilan55,Goddess,GANGO of SG,Gentian_gr,Gi de Masha,musliman72,Mr-Bledi,meli-pr,Mr Zeid,Mobil-world,maratonomak,Marya,maryp,Mau_kiko,MALSORI,Mid  ja,Mexhi,mia@,MI CORAZON,milanistja_el,[MaRiO],mario kingu,Magnolia,meda hoxha,Mondishallin,mondishall,METI_TE,Mister Enigma,metinsk,Marduk,myvela,mali2,mesuesi_1,moro,  MIRIAM,majla,Marinari,mebybe,Nete,niku-nick,Njoni-ch,Nice Boy,nue,Noellag,Nanushi,ndjenjat,Stern,Sueda,suada  ,Strange,strong 07,Skender 76,SinFoni@,SERAFIM DILO,Shkup-janja,s0ni,SONNE,Suhejbi,Smth Poetic,skender76,Station,System-32,SystemA,Safka,SaS,smokkie,stiljano,sdi-gja,Slimshaddy,Si-hanA ,saura,Seneka,shoku tanku,Shpirt Njeriu,sleep,^SHIU^,Sovrani,sefadinmuqaj,shtrigaa,  soldierly,Shup Laka,shtegetar,Siborë,shkupi1912,stella_senza_ciel  o,IL SANTO,Izadora,illyrian rex,IllyrianPatriot,izabella,I-island,i pakapshem,ismani,INDRITI,Izber,ismail_qemali,INFIN  ITY©,injejti,ILMGAP,Illyricum,>_Ilirian_>,ily,Jeho  na Kryeziu,jesy.jessi89,Jonilda,Linda5,lisa 12,Lindila,Linesa,Leonso,La Lune,landi45,laura,Llapi,llapmuhaxheri,laburist,le  taa,lafazane,Lector,luljeta morina,Lilo-Ila,La solitudine,leonardito,liana76,Lexuesi,Lady,PINK,pr  anvera bica,PeterPan,PLAKU,Pogradecaeri,Pa doreza2,Peac,prishtinase,Plot,puroshkodran,Perla,P  laku,projekti21_dk,toni77 toni,toni007,The Clown,Tiara,_TR,Tetovare,TetovaMas,Tironcja BLN,thekthi,tutankamon,TheCompany,Tribal_heart,the admiral,Traktoristi,tibar,T68,toni karlosi,theodora*,teta,toni-as.roma,oooo,Ksanthi,Kosovar2006,Kronike,Kosovelli  ,Kenga,KLEAA,kleos,Kinney,ketty f,kumbulla,KAT,Kaligula,Kasumi,kthetrat,kryenece,K  ujtim Cami,kitty_ket,karkaxholli,Korbi999,King_Arthur,Ki  ller-Katili,Kreksi,kriko-38,KILI MERTURI,Kastrioti.Jr,jesy,Jack Watson,juanito02,jarigas,Julianna,jessi89,janulla,  Jeton Aliu,jeta_ime,fisniku-student,Force-Intruder,FK-Partizoni,fattlumi,fegi,francovice,Fishtani1,Fieri  89,FierAkja143,Falco115,fortesa-a,fara,Forest,fashion_girl,flamurikombtar,valdetsh  ala,VOLSIV,vasilika,_-^VLoNjate^-_,Viola.V,Vjosa,veli44,virxhinia,Veton-Pz,valmiri01,Gj.Fishta,ximi abedini,xennie boy,xnjeri,xhamia,XH.GASHI,Xobi,xubuntu,xani1,xher  ir,Zoti Basha,ZbatoRregullat,Zëu_s,zANë,zhorzhi,zois1,unej  sa,uvejsa,ujku 80,WALCHIRIA,white-rider,woodstock,Warning,2043,Octapodus,oret_e_vona  ,,ylli pr,ypsylon,Yllzana Kamberi,
*

----------


## ganimet

mir mengjesi Usa dhe listes tuaj te gjat  i deshiroi nji dit te  hareshme. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Një përshëmdetje të përzemërt për të respektuarin USA NR.1 dhe të gjithë nga lista e tij më e gjatë...*

----------


## Kënga

Mirmengjesi juve qe jeni zgjuar,atyre qe flejne nje gote uje te ftohte ne ftyre... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Besoja

Ehehehehhehe...kush ma hodhi gotën?
Mirëmëngjesi të gjithëve kudo që jeni dhe çfardo që jeni duke bërë!

----------


## illyrian rex

Miremengjesi njerez  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju deshiroj nje dite te kendshme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## riduana

ckemi forumista si i keni hap syckat sot

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje gjithveee !

----------


## riduana

Ckemi zogu gezohem qe qenke akoma ne kete forum

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

'tjeta riduana, ty si te kemi !?

----------


## riduana

mire mire ja u riktheva prap mes forumisteve ti zogu si je ??

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

mire jam falemnderit, por ja qe paksa i sterngarkuar !

po ju tjeret jeni gjalle ?!?!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Gjalle gjalle fale Zotit.
Pershendetjet e mia Zogu si dhe gjithe forumistave.*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Përshëndetje të gjithëve , Ju uroj një ditë sa më të qetë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje edhe nga une per te gjithe...

kalofshi mire....


vecantarishte pershendetje z.Usa nr 1....

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*pershendetje te gjithe miqve te mi...usa te pershendes ne vecanti*

----------


## Milkway

E pershendes kete siper dhe gjihte A tjeret .

----------


## B@Ne

Pershendetje Forumista  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendes hapesin e kesaj teme simpatike dhe shume te frekuentuar nga te gjithe...Nje pershendetje ne kete mesdite nga ....TETAAAAA!

----------


## USA NR1

*Pershendetje per te gjithe*

*e panjohura,Albo,alem de,arjan03,aMLe,adrenalina,Apollyon,Agim Metbala,ademgashi dk ,Altin1,Albela,ardiana luzha,angelina o2,Agim Doçi,APACER,abdulazizi,alDi,Adna,Arb,ajzberg,ANTON  IO1,alda09,Alienated,[A-SHKODRANI],ardi ht,Argjendii,AIRON^BOY,Akulli ch,Aloe,Arvima,angel-anna,artan_nike,alnosa,Ardit Webmaster ,avatar,Annika,ARKIA,A.V.A.T.A.R,Ali Baba Tepele,busavata,Bardhi,BaNeSaXhie,Boy,BATO,Besoja,  bili99,beni33,Burim20,broken smille,brunilda_it,Black Mamba,Birva,Bije,bandini,bindi,BIM BUM BAM,BlooD VenoM,Baptist,bayern,bani,BOKE,BlerinaL,brunilda_i  t,Brari,Bamba,BaBy_BiRbA,Colomba,ChuChU,chino,Canc  3l,cabohetkshtu,COKOLLATA,cubel,cribocop,Cuccador,  CERMENIKASI,Çaushi,çuni,Corvus,Cimo.coldfire16182,  Candy_Babe,drague,Drite,drenicaku,daniel00,Doronti  na,Darius,Disa,Diman,Daja-GONI,DarK^NiGhT,drifilon, Deusexmachina ,Destroyer-2010,Dr1s3ru,Dj_PiRoMaN,DOR,Donio,DYDRINAS,Debatik  asI,Daniel Maker,dollar,D&G Feminine,dritek7,DeuS,dijetari,donna76,dardaniAU,d  jaliepirotas,davidd,deshmuesi,elonesa,erla07,elsaa  ,Elonaa,Enii,EkoNomisti,eldushka,Edvin83,Elena,End  less,Erlebnisse,engjull me brir,Edipluspg,EdiR,epiKada,EuroStar1,Edmond.S,ELD  ORADO,Explorer,Eni Kokalari,E*m*A,ela 3,etii,elbed,EnyaL,eagle_black,Enkeleu,extreme,? Ela ?,Elytony,ervinkeci,Ermedin ,ExTaSy,EneaXhani,HELEN OF TROY,Hard Style,Hillirian-zo,HEGIS,Harakiri,Homer,Hidalgo,Homza,RockStar,Ren  ea,RUDIGER,ricco,Rexhina,Rina87,rana,Roi,RaPSouL,R  ugova,Rrjeti,r'posa,Rev12,Reiart,riduana,Geri Tr,goldian,gimche,gloreta,ganimet,gen|us,gigiex,Go  ld-SooLdieR,Gerdi,gjilan55,Goddess,GANGO of SG,Gentian_gr,Gi de Masha,musliman72,Mr-Bledi,meli-pr,Mr Zeid,Mobil-world,maratonomak,Marya,maryp,Mau_kiko,MALSORI,Mid  ja,Mexhi,mia@,MI CORAZON,milanistja_el,[MaRiO],mario kingu,Magnolia,meda hoxha,Mondishallin,mondishall,METI_TE,Mister Enigma,metinsk,Marduk,myvela,mali2,mesuesi_1,moro,  MIRIAM,majla,Marinari,mebybe,Nete,niku-nick,Njoni-ch,Nice Boy,nue,Noellag,Nanushi,ndjenjat,Stern,Sueda,suada  ,Strange,strong 07,Skender 76,SinFoni@,SERAFIM DILO,Shkup-janja,s0ni,SONNE,Suhejbi,Smth Poetic,skender76,Station,System-32,SystemA,Safka,SaS,smokkie,stiljano,sdi-gja,Slimshaddy,Si-hanA ,saura,Seneka,shoku tanku,Shpirt Njeriu,sleep,^SHIU^,Sovrani,sefadinmuqaj,shtrigaa,  soldierly,Shup Laka,shtegetar,Siborë,shkupi1912,stella_senza_ciel  o,IL SANTO,Izadora,illyrian rex,IllyrianPatriot,izabella,I-island,i pakapshem,ismani,INDRITI,Izber,ismail_qemali,INFIN  ITY©,injejti,ILMGAP,Illyricum,>_Ilirian_>,ily,Jeho  na Kryeziu,jesy.jessi89,Jonilda,Linda5,lisa 12,Lindila,Linesa,Leonso,La Lune,landi45,laura,Llapi,llapmuhaxheri,laburist,le  taa,lafazane,Lector,luljeta morina,Lilo-Ila,La solitudine,leonardito,liana76,Lexuesi,Lady,PINK,pr  anvera bica,PeterPan,PLAKU,Pogradecaeri,Pa doreza2,Peac,prishtinase,Plot,puroshkodran,Perla,P  laku,projekti21_dk,toni77 toni,toni007,The Clown,Tiara,_TR,Tetovare,TetovaMas,Tironcja BLN,thekthi,tutankamon,TheCompany,Tribal_heart,the admiral,Traktoristi,tibar,T68,toni karlosi,theodora*,teta,toni-as.roma,Ksanthi,Kosovar2006,Kronike,Kosovelli,Keng  a,KLEAA,kleos,Kinney,ketty f,kumbulla,KAT,Kaligula,Kasumi,kthetrat,kryenece,K  ujtim Cami,kitty_ket,karkaxholli,Korbi999,King_Arthur,Ki  ller-Katili,Kreksi,kriko-38,KILI MERTURI,Kastrioti.Jr,jesy,Jack Watson,juanito02,jarigas,Julianna,jessi89,janulla,  Jeton Aliu,jeta_ime,fisniku-student,Force-Intruder,FK-Partizoni,fattlumi,fegi,francovice,Fishtani1,Fieri  89,FierAkja143,Falco115,fortesa-a,fara,Forest,fashion_girl,flamurikombtar,valdetsh  ala,VOLSIV,vasilika,_-^VLoNjate^-_,Viola.V,Vjosa,veli44,virxhinia,Veton-Pz,valmiri01,Gj.Fishta,ximi abedini,xennie boy,xnjeri,xhamia,XH.GASHI,Xobi,xubuntu,xani1,xher  ir,Zoti Basha,ZbatoRregullat,Zëu_s,zANë,zhorzhi,zois1,unej  sa,uvejsa,ujku 80,WALCHIRIA,white-rider,woodstock,Warning,2043,Octapodus,oret_e_vona  ,oooo,orhideja,ylli pr,ypsylon,Yllzana Kamberi,
*

*Verejtje asnjeri nuk ja keni festuar ditelindjen jessi89 !!!!!!!!!*

----------

